# Wing-clipping versus Free-flight?



## Twitter09 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do most people clip their cockatiel's wings or do most people leave them free-flighted? Are they easy to manage when fully flighted? Or is it recommended to clip them once at least, when you first get them, for taming? I don't have a cockatiel yet but I prefer my birds to be fully flighted and so I am just wondering how hard / easy a fully flighted cockatiel might be to deal with?

My Bourke Parakeets are fully-flighted but they are friendly and tame, so it is not a problem - and in fact it is fun having them fly around.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a hot topic. It is honestly a personal choice. Some clip, some don't. Some find it easier with training, some don't. Me, myself, I have both. 3 out of 5 of my birds are clipped. The 3 that are clipped are my more erratic fliers. The two that are not clipped are my oldest birds, almost 3 years old and by choice, they very seldom fly about, but are more controlled when they do. I also have 3 daughters and twin 2 year old grandsons.. so the forces out of my control are many. No matter how on top of things you try to be, with this household you can never be sure on a door not being left open.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you like your birds fully flighted and it's safe for them to be left fully flighted then that's your answer  both of mine are fully flighted, I got them both clipped and have let their wings grow out. I love mine fully flighted


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your bird is really cute! I remember reading on here about not clipping your bird's wings until they know how to fly because it may cause problems with them learning how. Is that correct? So I guess in part it would depend on how young your tiel is when you get him. Other than that, I think it is personal choice and based on your situation. My tiel is fully flighted and I wouldn't change that. He is however older and doesn't really fly that much. Usually just to me or back to his cage.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes this is correct...if a bird has not fledged, clipping its wings will prevent this and there can be issues later on with weight and such. A heavy bird trying to learn to fly is a very sad thing. I have both here, my less tame ones are clipped so they are more dependent on me, my tame ones are fully flighted as they fly to me anyways so clipping wouldn't matter with them. Its a personal choice!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i like mine flighted, but its all personal choice. not everyone can live with a flighted bird


----------



## Lusciousdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine is flighted. The previous owners bought him trimmed and he is just such a wonderful tame bird that they let the feathers grow back out. He always stays on one of us and only flies to get to another person's shoulder or to do a quick loop around the room then land on a shoulder. My only other loose animal is my dog which does great with him. My kids are gentle. And I keep the curtains/blinds closed all the time. I'd worry he would run into a window and get hurt. So I would think as long as he was tame, windows covered, and the other animals didn't want to catch him, then it would be fine.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful parakeet!


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

I clipped my cockatiels wings when I first got her for the taming and training, but now I'm planning on letting them grow back in.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> I remember reading on here about not clipping your bird's wings until they know how to fly because it may cause problems with them learning how. Is that correct?



Kirk had his wings clipped before we took him home and now that his flight feathers are growing in and he is not very confident in flying!

He's getting better though. So we're working with him.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oops I posted 2 lol...


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Personal choice really, also depends on your bird, I love having them fly around but I love taking them out to the shops with me so it depends.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny enjoys free flight in my condo and she LOVES to fly and my dad and I love watching her fly. She is an excellent flyer, such good control so I'm not worried she will crash into the window or anything. As someone already mentioned earlier, I'd say let birds enjoy the ability to fly if it is possible in your situation because it is cruel to deny them of something they are born to do naturally, and it is so much better for their physical and emotional health.


----------



## shesablondy (Dec 12, 2011)

Your gallah is absoulutly beautiful would  love to see more pics of him or her?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey is flighted but I think I am going to trim his wings bc he flies out of my reach and our house is not flight safe. It will be better on him and me, I think.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I clip my babies wings, but they still get around! haha! its pretty hard though to get all of those flight feathers just the right length so that they cannot fly to far! i am just afraid they will get out the door one day


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I clip my birds. We have people coming and going too often, and a lot of time doors are left open. We also have big floor to ceiling windows that I would worry about birds flying in to.

For my situation, keeping them clipped is safest. But, I would enjoy having flighted birds- just doesn't work for my house/lifestyle.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

two of mine are flighted and one is not. Nibbler gets really aggressive when he thinks he can attack and get away with it.


----------



## Evilstrawberry (Oct 4, 2011)

I keep mine flighted  also I love bourke parrots!! Yours is so so beautiful..... if I could have more birds I would looooove to get a bourke... siiiigh... such lovely birds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have clipped mine in the past but now they are fully flighted

I have my kitchen and living room joined so i try keep them out also i have placed a net there so it stops them going in

I do have a mini heart attack when lucky flys at top speed circling the room
she likes to fly right next to us so she just misses us lol


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cody used to be clipped , and I wanted to keep her clipped so I could take her with me to places like I always do, but recently I let her grow them back and I just love how she flies around, I'll probably clip them again but then let them grow back again lol.


----------

